# Polaris rzr 800 troubles have me stumped



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I bought a 08 800 rzr and had to put a fuel pump in it, then it started running fine at 39psi, it done great riding around yard a few weeks, I took it out on a night ride and rode 29 miles stopping ever so often to let it cool off(road riding) when I headed home it wouldn't get over 20mph in high and sputtering out at 4k rpm and about got choked out by the gas fume smell coming from the engine/exhuast, I cleaned air filter, put in new plugs, fuel pressure is 39psi even at wot. Tps has been adjusted re wired tbap. No engine light on with it running it is slow reving past 4k now but something isnt right, anyone have any ideas


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

Are both cylinders firing mine acted stupid like that and had a dead cylinder. 


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

